# Citizinship through marriage



## wali85m (Aug 4, 2013)

Good day everyone

I'm married to a South African wife for almost 5 years and have 2 children , i have obtained my permanent residence through my daughter (a first step of kinship) and i would like to know if i can apply for citizenship through my wife after having my permanent residence and living in south africa for 2 years ? 
Any advice please?


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

nobody here to ans this question???


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe this will help- from the DHA website

Citizenship by naturalization: You can apply for naturalisation if you comply with the provisions of section 5 of the South African Citizenship Act, 1995, namely:


Majors

You have a valid permanent residence permit or exemption
As a permanent residency permit holder you have had one year’s ordinary residence in the Republic of South Africa immediately prior to the application for naturalisation
After you acquired permanent residency you have had an additional 4 years of physical (actual) residence in the RSA during the eight years before the application for naturalisation (excluding the year of ordinary residence). Time spent in detention or residence subject to a condition do not count as ordinary or actual residence
*Or you are married to a South African spouse, and you have had two years of permanent residence and two years of marriage to the South African spouse immediately prior to the application but after you acquired permanent residence status*
Intend to continue to reside in the Republic or fall within the further categories specified in section 5(1)(e).
You are of good and sound character
You are able to communicate satisfactorily in any one of the official languages of South Africa.
You have adequate knowledge of the duties and responsibilities of a South African citizen


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

so its mean if i get pr through 27g and married with sac i can apply for citizenship after 2 years?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

If I'm reading this right - yes because you've had 2 years of marriage after your PR status ...


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

MissGlobal said:


> If I'm reading this right - yes because you've had 2 years of marriage after your PR status ...


thank you very much.


----------

